# BCSM - smeta mi



## qwqwqw

"Ma u BiH (barem među govornicima bosanskog) su i dalje sasvim normalne varijante na -lac, varijante na -telj su u nekim slučajevima možda malo i obilježene kao zapadne, ali pretpostavljam manje nego pred rat. Meni su lično obje ravnopravne, samo *mi* -lac da se tako izrazim ponekad *smeta* zbog ove -l-/-o- alternacije"


Opet ja.  Što znači ovdje smeta mi, molim?  Da li možda znači nešto kao buni me?

Evo isti link još jednom  http://forum.wordreference.com/showt...nacija+imenica

Hvala puno.


----------



## VelikiMag

U toj rečenici znači _ne dopada mi se_.


----------



## qwqwqw

Hvala ti na svim trima odgovorima (je li _na svim trima _ispravno napisano?).


----------



## VelikiMag

Mislim da jeste, ali postoji tendencija da se brojevi ne mijenjaju po padežima. Ovo često predstavlja problem čak i izvornim govornicima. Obično bi se reklo: _Hvala ti na sva tri odgovora_. Ali da budem iskren, morao bih i sam da pogledam šta kažu pravopisi za ove stvari. Čini mi se da padežni oblici postoje samo do broja četiri, uključujući i njega.


----------



## qwqwqw

VelikiMag said:


> Obično bi se reklo: _Hvala ti na sva tri odgovora_.



U pravu si bio.  Evo na što sam naišao: U Crnoj Gori, *u naredna četiri dana*, biće umjereno do potpuno oblačno,  sa svakodnevno povremenom kišom ili pljuskom sa grmljavinom (Vijesti, Podgorica).  Genitiv, isto kao gorje.


----------



## Panova

qwqwqw said:


> U pravu si bio.  Evo na što sam naišao: U Crnoj Gori, *u naredna četiri dana*, biće umjereno do potpuno oblačno,  sa svakodnevno povremenom kišom ili pljuskom sa grmljavinom (Vijesti, Podgorica).  Genitiv, isto kao gorje.



Ne znam želiš li dodatni komentar na ovo, ali ću ga svejedno napisati, nije naodmet. 
"Hvala ti na sva tri odgovora" pravilnije bi glasilo (kao što je već rečeno) "Hvala ti na svima trima odgovorima". To nije genitiv, već lokativ! (hvala ti na kome ili čemu?)

"U naredna četiri dana" također nije genitiv (genitiv rijetko stoji uz prijedlog "u", ali takva je poraba vidljiva u rečenici: "Trenutno je u / kod 
prijateljice."), nego akuzativ (akuzativ vremena, kao u sintagmi "svaki mjesec" u rečenici: "Ide baki svaki mjesec."). 
Ovaj bi se akuzativ (srodno prošloj rečenici) trebao prebaciti u lokativ ("U narednim četirima danima") iako će svatko razumjeti značenje i bez prebacivanja. 
Ipak, govorimo li o gramatičkim zakonitostima ove sintagme, treba staviti lokativ jer, ako makneš riječ "četiri", sintagma glasi: "u naredna dana", a trebalo bi ići: "u narednim danima (kojih je četiri)".


----------



## thegreathoo

Ne slažem se.  Mislim da se nabrojane imenice ne mjenjaju po padežima.  Kao pet prstiju, 10 ljudi, četiri oka, itd.  Probaj pa vidi.  Vjerovatno jer se brojevi ne mjenjaju po padežima, osim rednih brojeva, i broja jedan koji ima značenje jednine pa se mjenja kao imenica.


----------



## Милан

Naravno da se menjaju po padežima [dva, tri četiri], imam kod sebe Pravopis srpskoga jezika i on kaže:
Н два, Г двају, Д двама, А два, В два, И двама, Л двама
Н три, Г трију, Д трима, А три, В три, И трима, Л трима за сва три рода
Н четири, Г четирију, Д четирима, А четири, В четири, И четирима, Л четирима за сва три рода

Druga stvar je to što govornici izbegavaju ovu promenu jer NE ZNAJU ili NISU SIGURNI kako glasi.


----------



## thegreathoo

Милан said:


> Naravno da se menjaju po padežima [dva, tri četiri], imam kod sebe Pravopis srpskoga jezika i on kaže:
> Н два, Г двају, Д двама, А два, В два, И двама, Л двама
> Н три, Г трију, Д трима, А три, В три, И трима, Л трима за сва три рода
> Н четири, Г четирију, Д четирима, А четири, В четири, И четирима, Л четирима за сва три рода
> 
> Druga stvar je to što govornici izbegavaju ovu promenu jer NE ZNAJU ili NISU SIGURNI kako glasi.


Sunce ti, koji su to arhaizmi ili laboratorijske izvedenice onih koji ZNAJU!  Moja poruka OP je, slušaj mene, a ne ove iznad.  Brojevi se ne mjanju po padežima izuzev rednih i broja jedan.


----------



## Panova

Pa stoput je napisano kako se u razgovornom jeziku ti oblici ne koriste, ali ne mogu se zato potpuno zanemariti! U gramatikama oni lijepo stoje i osoba možda ne želi gledati jezik samo kao sredstvo sporazumijevanja i svakodnevice (više od toga većini ljudi nije potrebno i to je u redu), nego ga proučiti kao logičnu konstrukciju, vući paralelu s riječima koje se normalno sklanjaju i tako si olakšati ukupno razumijevanje jezika. Ne znam koje su namjere gospona koji je postavio pitanje i samo sam mu dala cjelovit odgovor s ligvističkog stajališta, a hoće li ga on prihvatiti ili ne, nije moja stvar.


----------



## thegreathoo

Panova said:


> Pa stoput je napisano kako se u razgovornom jeziku ti oblici ne koriste, ali ne mogu se zato potpuno zanemariti!



Slažem se da se padežne promjene brojeva nemogu zanemariti, ali se ne slažem da je razlog za to gramatika štokavskog jezika.  U štokavskom jeziku te promjene nema i ona se nemože diktirati iz laboratorije.  U nekom selu od Kumanova do Trsta možda ta promjena govorno postoji, i zbog toga se ne treba zanemariti, ali jeli to takva promjena kako ste vi zapisali, to je pitanje istraživanja a ne gramatike.  Ljudi koji govore štokavski ne mjenjaju brojeve po padežima.  Moguće jest, ali tako se ne govori.


----------



## Panova

Da se radi o dijalektu ili bilo kakvom regionalno određenom pravilu, ne bi bilo ove rasprave. Ovo o čemu pričamo je STANDARD, ali naravno da se kao takav ne mora poštovati. Ja sam qwqwqw-a jednostavno informirala o standardu, ti si mu napisao da zanemari savjete, valjda da ga ne zbune, što li... Nije važno. 
Ja sam pravila o sklanjanju brojeva morala naučiti u osnovnoj školi u Zagrebu, a ne negdje između Kumanova i Trsta.
I stvarno ne želim zvučati kao da se svađam, ali činjenice su činjenice.


----------



## thegreathoo

Hvala na razgovoru.


----------



## Panova

Pozdrav


----------



## VelikiMag

thegreathoo said:


> Sunce ti, koji su to arhaizmi ili laboratorijske izvedenice onih koji ZNAJU!  Moja poruka OP je, slušaj mene, a ne ove iznad.  Brojevi se ne mjanju po padežima izuzev rednih i broja jedan.


Obično ne komentarišem tuđe savjete drugima, ali ako kojim slučajem OP odluči da ne sluša "nas iznad", neka ipak ima u vidu da se _ne mogu/može, _kao i  _je li _piše odvojeno. A u ijekavskom govoru glagol je mijenjati.


----------



## thegreathoo

Važi.  Hvala.


----------



## Panova

VelikiMag said:


> Obično ne komentarišem tuđe savjete drugima, ali ako kojim slučajem OP odluči da ne sluša "nas iznad", neka ipak ima u vidu da se _ne mogu/može, _kao i  _je li _piše odvojeno. A u ijekavskom govoru glagol je mijenjati.



Bez živciranja. Ovo drugo očiti je lapsus


----------

